
AJAX SQL Schema Designer. Outputs in any format - ingenium
http://ondras.zarovi.cz/sql/demo/
======
rms
This is a great tool. I voted it up but it didn't count because I'm on the
same IP as the submitter.

------
dfranke
This is not far off from being a first cut at the idea I submitted to YC last
cycle.

~~~
rms
So was your idea closer to dabble.db?

~~~
dfranke
No, it started along the same lines as this, but would then also allow you to
make changes to your schema, generate the appropriate ALTER TABLE commands,
and then generate views for backward compatibility so that queries already
written for the old schema will keep working. Also I just planned to do it as
a desktop application since there's not really any aspect to this that
benefits from being web-based.

I did some post-submission brainstorming with Paul, though, and the idea
morphed into a DBMS desgined to run on S3.

~~~
palish
Sweet! Are you working on that?

~~~
dfranke
Looking for a partner. My original partner went back to school after rejection
by YC, and then got offers of six figures from two different Wall Street hedge
funds just for doing an internship next summer. So I don't think I'm going to
be getting him back any time soon.

------
iamyoohoo
good app to start off with - though could use some more advanced options

~~~
brlewis
E.g. it restricts primary keys to one column.

